# Partial Thyroidectomy



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

TSH 1.68

F T3 2.9

F T4 1.11

Vit D 34.1

ranges

TSH 0.30-3.0

FT3 1.5-4.1

FT4 0.80-2.00

I have been on synthroid for 5 weeks, saw doctor last week and she said all my levels look good. I explained to her that I was extremely fatigued with joint pain, leg swelling, cramps, bloating and feeling of not even being able to haul body around. This weekend was the worse. Went to friends for dinner and couldnt even carry on conversation was so tired. I felt as if my pants were going to blow off my body due to bloating. I'm on 50mcq synthroid for the past 5 weeks. I missed my dose today because I can't go to a job interview feeling like this zombie. Please help. I'm calling doctor today telling her to switch me to something else or I;m not taking anything.

Thanks


----------



## Im-the-mom (Sep 4, 2014)

What did your doctor say when you called? I'm new to this message board, but I had a partial thyroidectomy in 2010, and have been on 50 mcg levothyroxine ever since. It took me about 4 weeks after my surgery to feel relatively normal, and have some energy back. I had some serious, life-draining fatigue prior to surgery. My remaining lobe may be producing most of what I need. Yours may not be producing much of anything, and you may end up at a much higher dose, but it takes time to tell, unfortunately. Your doctor should be looking at not just your bloodwork, but also at your symptoms.

I'll be getting the remaining half of my thyroid removed in 5 days, so I'll be back to the hormone-regulating phase soon, myself. I hope you are able to up your dose and start feeling better soon!! Good luck and God bless!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I'm on 50mcq synthroid for the past 5 weeks.


How do you take your Cytomel?

Do you split the doses up or take all at once?

Mid but really closer to 3/4 of FT ranges is goal and you are at mid for your FT-3 and below mid for FT-4.

I agree that a slight increase would likely help you feel better.

Can you please post your labs prior to beginning the Cytomel?


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

I called doctor 2 days ago asked for Armour 30mg (1/2 g), she reluctantly gave it to me. She wanted me to take Tirosint new thyroid med. I took Armor today....OMG thought I would die. Heart palps, horrible swelling in lower legs and feet, exhausted. I'm beginning to think that I'm not normal. Synthyroid for 5 weeks and had same feelings. I feel as if I have put on 100lbs. I don't know at this point what to do. I'm scared to take anything. I'm wondering if the 1/4 of thyroid they left is working on its own and fighting meds? Someone please help, tired of feeling like it's pointless to try anymore.


----------

